# Express entery with candian degree



## kapeel kumar (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi
I have applied for express entery.i have one question to ask from Yu friends.i will get Canadian CPA candian professional accountant degree in August.will this enhance my cv and help to get 600 points will crs ?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

And from where will you get this degree? Is it recognized in Canada. I've never heard of it.


----------



## kapeel kumar (Jul 22, 2015)

Actually I have done Acca ( association of certified caharted accountant ) and acca has agreement with CPA ( certified professional accountant ) of Canada .through which members of each body can get membership into acca and cpa by fulfilling certain requirments.which I have met


----------



## OldPro (Feb 18, 2015)

Used to be this Auld Yin: Certified General Accountant
CGA, CA, CMA.
Now it's this: https://cpacanada.ca/en/the-cpa-profession/uniting-the-canadian-accounting-profession


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

kapeel kumar said:


> Hi
> I have applied for express entery.i have one question to ask from Yu friends.i will get Canadian CPA candian professional accountant degree in August.will this enhance my cv and help to get 600 points will crs ?



CPA is a certification, not a degree.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

With that certification you can apply for more jobs. Those that require the certificate. So you don't have to limit your job search to for example Accounting Clerk (while completing your Canadian certification).


----------



## kapeel kumar (Jul 22, 2015)

Ya it is certificate but with that I have also 4 years UK bachelors degree in applied accounting.my question is that will cpa certiftace that I will be awarded will be positive factor me ? And kindly suggest me what should I di to get those 600 points for employment


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Get a job offer or provincial nomination = 600 points


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

kapeel kumar said:


> And kindly suggest me what should I di to get those 600 points for employment


 Apply for Canadian jobs, and post your resume on job boards (Jobbank.gc.ca).


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

kapeel kumar said:


> Ya it is certificate but with that I have also 4 years UK bachelors degree in applied accounting.




The majority of the people who you will be competing with for jobs will have four year Canadian degrees plus that certification.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

kapeel kumar said:


> Ya it is certificate but with that I have also 4 years UK bachelors degree in applied accounting.my question is that will cpa certiftace that I will be awarded will be positive factor me ? And kindly suggest me what should I di to get those 600 points for employment


No, having that designation _will *not*_ give you an advantage in immigrating to Canada. 

As Colchar has said, most (if not all) in Canada will have that designation _and_ Canadian education qualifications/experience.


----------



## Zeeshan.Mehboob (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello,

what should i write in "first became qualified to practice in this occupation" option ?

Plz advise

Regards


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

What do you think you should write? You write the date you became qualified to practice your profession.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Zeeshan.Mehboob said:


> Hello,
> 
> what should i write in "first became qualified to practice in this occupation" option ?
> 
> ...



How many threads are you going to post this in?

And how can you not figure out the answer to such a simple question?


----------

